# Dedurar



## adtc

Como digo "você me dedurou" em espanhol?

Dedurar no Brasil significa contar o que o outro fez de errado. Por exemplo se eu faço algo que não deveria ter feito e meu irmão conta para os meus pais significa que ele me dedurou.


----------



## Malunchi

Se for numa conversa formal você pode dizer "me delataste". Se você tá falando para o seu irmão é mais usual falar "me buchoneaste" (mais informal). Todo isso em espanhol da Argentina.


----------



## Mangato

_Tu hermano se chivó._ Chivarse y chivatear, tienen esos significados. Hay además multitud de expresiones informales con ese significado. _Irse de la lengua, soplar, cantar..._

* chivar*
*6. *prnl. vulg. Irse de la lengua, decir algo que perjudica a otra persona.


----------



## chemx

Es mejor DELATAR. Yo nunca había escuchado buchonear ni chivar. É que nem X9, nem todos os brasileiros sabem que na giria X9 significa dedurar.


----------



## Mangato

chemx said:


> Es mejor DELATAR. Yo nunca había escuchado buchonear ni chivar. *É que nem X9, nem todos os brasileiros sabem que na giria X9 significa dedurar*.


 
Espero que me permitas disentir. Delatar es también verbo portugués. Y cuando un autor utiliza *dedurar *es porque pretende utilizar el lenguaje de la "giria" popular. Creo que es obligación de todo traductor trasladar de la manera más fiel posible el sentimiento del autor, o al menos intentarlo, y no se me ocurre nada mejor que traducir _limguagem informal por lenguaje  informal__,_ por lo que, dependiendo del país de destino, debemos buscar el término equivalente en la jerga propia. 

Viví en Brasil menos tiempo del que me huebiese gustado, pero el suficiente para conocer el significado de dedurar. De dedo duro, dedo acusador. No puedo asegurar si la mayoría de brasileños conocen el significado, pero sí que el verbo figura en cualquier diccionario.

Por último, quedaré muy agradecicido si me aclaras el significado de X9. 

Saludos,

MG


----------



## WhoSoyEu

X-9 era um personagem de quadrinhos que foi bastante popular no Brasil, na década de 50 (ver http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_Agent_X-9).

Não sei se foi devido a esse personagem que os informantes da polícia passaram a ser conhecidos por X-9, mas é bem provável. Daí, por extensão, os "dedoduros" também ficaram conhecidos por essa alcunha.


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> X-9 era um personagem de quadrinhos que foi bastante popular no Brasil, na década de 50 (ver http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_Agent_X-9).
> 
> Não sei se foi devido a esse personagem que os informantes da polícia passaram a ser conhecidos por X-9, mas é bem provável. Daí, por extensão, os "dedoduros" também ficaram conhecidos por essa alcunha.


 
Obrigado, Who


----------



## chemx

Mangato said:


> Espero que me permitas disentir. Delatar es también verbo portugués. Y cuando un autor utiliza *dedurar *es porque pretende utilizar el lenguaje de la "giria" popular. Creo que es obligación de todo traductor trasladar de la manera más fiel posible el sentimiento del autor, o al menos intentarlo, y no se me ocurre nada mejor que traducir _limguagem informal por lenguaje informal__,_ por lo que, dependiendo del país de destino, debemos buscar el término equivalente en la jerga propia.
> 
> Viví en Brasil menos tiempo del que me huebiese gustado, pero el suficiente para conocer el significado de dedurar. De dedo duro, dedo acusador. No puedo asegurar si la mayoría de brasileños conocen el significado, pero sí que el verbo figura en cualquier diccionario.
> 
> Por último, quedaré muy agradecicido si me aclaras el significado de X9.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


 
MANGATO: No me pareció que la pregunta inicial del foro buscara una traducción tan refinada y por eso sugerí delatar para que tuviera más alcance. Concuerdo en que si hay una palabra informal, debe traducirse informal, pero en este caso yo pensé diferente. Para los brasileños, "dedurar" es la primera palabra que les viene a la mente. Es raro escuchar delatar. Ya para los hispanohablantes, delatar creo que es un verbo común.

Respecto a X9 [chis-nove], es jerga del bajo mundo (dedurar ou dedo-duro). Desconozco el origen, pero puedes ver ejemplos. Te sugiero un periódico curitibano (http://www.parana-online.com.br/). En el campo de Búsqueda, coloca X9, te van a aparecer varias noticias. Otros ejemplos aparecen, si mal no recuerdo, en el documental francés "Salve geral", que imagino lo puedes ver en algún sitio de internet, y creo que también Frei Betto lo utiliza en su cuento "O vencedor", ambas historias son de la región de Rio de Janeiro. 

Saludos y gracias por tu discusión


----------



## Mangato

Muchas gracias. Gracias al aporte de WhoSoyEu, veo que X9 es un personaje del comic, un agente secreto que al parecer aportó esta _alcunha_ a los delatores.

Por aquí *chivato* es una palabra de uso tan común como puede ser dedo duro en Brasil.

Saludos muy cordiales


----------



## jcr.meta

adtc said:


> Como digo "você me dedurou" em espanhol?
> 
> Dedurar no Brasil significa contar o que o outro fez de errado. Por exemplo se eu faço algo que não deveria ter feito e meu irmão conta para os meus pais significa que ele me dedurou.





Olá  Uma opção bastante neutra: *me delataste*. Seria aceitável. Num registro mais familiar, no Uruguai a gente falaria *me buchoneaste*, mas é regionalismo, não sei pra que país é a sua tradução.


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> X-9 era um personagem de quadrinhos que foi bastante popular no Brasil, na década de 50 (ver http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_Agent_X-9).
> 
> Não sei se foi devido a esse personagem que os informantes da polícia passaram a ser conhecidos por X-9, mas é bem provável. Daí, por extensão, os "dedoduros" também ficaram conhecidos por essa alcunha.


 
Interessante é que o nome do personagem de quadrinhos também inspirou duas escolas de samba paulistas: a X-9 de Santos e a X-9 da capital. Não creio que esses sambistas se considerem todos "dedo-duros"...


----------



## Sea turtle

> É que nem X9, nem todos os brasileiros sabem que na giria X9 significa dedurar.


Pues no, soy brasileño, tengo 40 años y puedo decirte tajantemente que jamás había oído eso de x9.


----------



## Mangato

jcr.meta said:


> Olá  Uma opção bastante neutra: *me delataste*. Seria aceitável. Num registro mais familiar, no Uruguai a gente falaria *me buchoneaste*, mas é regionalismo, não sei pra que país é a sua tradução.
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Es curiosa la diferencia entre buchonear y chivar. En uno la acción es activa y en otro pasiva.
> me buchoneaste  = te chivaste.
> 
> Por cierto,  como se conoce al que buchonea?   ¿Buchón?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Sea turtle said:


> Pues no, soy brasileño, tengo 40 años y puedo decirte tajantemente que jamás había oído eso de x9.



Você é muito garoto. O X-9 é da década de 50, como eu disse atrás. E quanto ao sentido de X9, veja o que outros tajantes brasileiros escreveram a respeito:http://www.dicionarioinformal.com.br/buscar.php?palavra=x-9


----------



## Malunchi

Mangato said:


> Por cierto,  como se conoce al que buchonea?   ¿Buchón?



Sí. Buchón o buchonazo.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá!

Acho que a versão "universal" já foi dita: *me delataste*.

Por aqui o pessoal diz: _"me chillaste"_.

Recentemente, ouço muito uma frase muito similar à versão brasileira: _"me pusiste el dedo"_.

Abraços.


----------



## chemx

Sea turtle said:


> Pues no, soy brasileño, tengo 40 años y puedo decirte tajantemente que jamás había oído eso de x9.


  Pois é, por isso falei que nem todos conhecem.Por isso coloque um likn veja em (http://www.parana-online.com.br/). Coloque X9 no campo "buscar" e verá que aparecem muitas notícias recentes nesse jornal que utilizam o termo x9


----------

